# A few new Cranks



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres five cranks I finished over the weekend.. Copper foil, gold foil, 2 shad variations and a gold foil sucker or golden shiner.. All are 5" except for the sucker/shiner is 7"..
John


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look fantastic! I especially like 1, 2, and 4. Did you leave the mesh under the foil in #1 and 3? Great distinct scales! And what did you use for the oval pattern in #4? Thanks.


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

JamesT said:


> Those look fantastic! I especially like 1, 2, and 4. Did you leave the mesh under the foil in #1 and 3? Great distinct scales! And what did you use for the oval pattern in #4? Thanks.


Hi James,
I left the mesh under the 2 foil scaled lures.. The Sucker/Shiner brown oval scales were done using a thick red colored mesh you can sometimes find in your favorite grocery store in the veggie section.. Its found on tangerine boxes, Clemetines I think they're called, or something like that.. It has a much wider nesh pattern and lasts a long long time.. 

To get the foil scales sharply detailed is easy.. Just put one piece of mesh on lure, wrap it around both sides, use clips at belly to get it really tight against blank.. Pre-cut your foil pieces to exact shape of body.. Appy slight mist of spray adhesive, apply foil, rubbing from tial to nose.. I use my thumb to press as hard as I can, rubbing about a 1/4" at a time.. They come out w/lots more detail that way..
John


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info John. So far I've only used aluminum HVAC tape for foiling. I haven't experimented with other (non adhesive) foils because the HVAC tape works so well and is pretty easy. For "scales/details" on the HVAC tape I've used a couple different large files(works for smaller bass sized lures but wouldn't work as well for larger musky baits), a large screw (about 3/4" diameter) for horizontal "stripes", the bottom of a bottle I found at the river, and the inside of old automoble tail lights. I just got some cherry tomato mesh webbing that I plan to try out and I've used shallot mesh packaging (good stuff) for foiling and painting scales. I'll keep an eye out for clementines. I've never incorporated the mesh into the lure but will try this out. I press the foil tape onto the item to get the pattern, remove it, then put the tape on the lure. I can see where leaving the mesh in would be advantageous though (larger lures and to make extra-distinct scales). I really like the copper and gold foil/paint schemes on your lures-they came out wonderful. I've got some thin sheets of copper and gold colored metal (not at thin as "foil" though) that I plan to experiment with(and some "ultra foil" from the dollar store and some gold leaf, and some bodies of mice that have been sitting around since last July, and, and,and....not enough time to make lures!!!). Thanks again.


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll have to search "shallot mesh" as i never heard of it.. The Clementine mesh is a sheet mesh they use to cover the top of the open box the tangerines come in.. So ya dont get much for the price..
The copper I use can be bought by sheet or roll & it has the adhesive backing.. I could look in my invoices when I get home to see where I bought it at.. Its used for wiring electric guitars actually.. I think I got it off ebay..
Its somewhat thin & I have to apply a bit of pressure to get the scales to "pop" out nicely..I rub a pencil eraser over it too..
I do alot of "rub & transfer" too with silver/gold foiling.. The hobby/craft stores are a good place to find enbossed sheets for that..
Thanks for the info & comments James, appreciate it..
John~


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks John. Here are the shallots I refer to.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow!Nice looking crank baits..I dont know if you sell them or not,but i think you would make a killing off of them....


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are really nice looking!! Making me jealous with the great patterns. I might have to try this scaling and foil


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

{"Wow!Nice looking crank baits..I dont know if you sell them or not,but i think you would make a killing off of them...."}

Oh how I wish Bennie, I have a high stress low pay job & cant make ends meet so I wish it was true..!
I have to cancel my telephone & cable TV just to spare a few budget bucks, its gettin' so bad..!

Im thinking of trying my luck at a large fleamarket in eastern Ohio.. Maybe put up a sign "lures for sale -- my kids need shoes!"...haha..

James I asked someone at work today, and they said they thought shallots were in the onion family so I had a good idea what type of mesh you were talking about..Thanks for taking time to post the pic...

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate them all..
John


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a medium size Ohio farm pond Largemouth Bass I caught today.. I was swim testing a few lures and hooked this fish, decided to take a photo.. The lure is one of my handmade crankbaits, and is 5.5" and 2.3 ounces.. It is in a silver foil shad pattern.. I was wearing my lucky Ramones T-shirt, and caught the bass on my third cast.. Ok, so the lure worked great, testing is over!.. Hahaha..
Jp~


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Really great looking baits. They're gonna get crushed!


----------

